# Giant Bettas



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

does anyone have any giants? i'm very interested in getting one, but am having trouble finding a source. apparently they are harder to breed than the normal size bettas.

if anyone has pic of their giant, please post =) and share where you them

thanks


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Didnt know the existed..... bet they look awesome.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

petco usually carries them.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

i used to work at the local petco and the current aquatics specialist lets me look at what's available before she places the weekly order, but i've never seen them on the lists. i'll keep looking though.

here's a link to some info from jim sonnier on the giants:
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics7.htm


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

googled some pics, wouldn't mind one of them, know the missus would too as she wants a betta its just her guppies makes it a no unless she gets rid of them


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

if i find a good source, i'll make sure to pass it along to you.
i just picked up my fish from the petco order today =D
2 farlos and 2 banjo cats
my krebs didn't come in =/


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've kept smaller giants. Kind of an oximoron. So, pretty much, I got em to breed. They were fairly large plakats which I considered giants as they were pretty big. They're cool. I don't like em as much as wilds.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

how big are your "small" giants?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

dani2spot said:


> if i find a good source, i'll make sure to pass it along to you.
> i just picked up my fish from the petco order today =D
> 2 farlos and 2 banjo cats
> my krebs didn't come in =/


unfortunately im in uk, your source would be no good to me


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The ones I have are over four inches and I consider them to be HalfGiant. Bred from petcos "King" male Bettas crossed with regular sized females, they easily outweigh regular Bettas 3 or 4 times. I'm on the third generation and finally had a big enough fry count to be able to breed siblings instead of the best male to a regular female again. I would only get 3 to maybe 9 or 10 fry and couldn't get the few females to spawn with their sibling males until this last generation. It looks like 30 or so fry this time so I may get to do a second sibling spawn and see if that gets me some full Giants.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

that's awesome. i'd love to buy some if you get a breeding stock that you're willing to sell.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

They are 9 weeks old now so it will be another month or two before they are available.


----------

